# RIP Negative



## tathra

Negative was found dead in his bed this morning from heart failure.  We're waiting on the autopsy for the 'official' cause of death, and until then, i'm not gonna speculate.


i'll always love you holmes


----------



## Mazey

thats so sad  
how old was he ?


----------



## atri

damn that sucks
via con dios amigo


----------



## femmme fatal

Whoa.... that's really sad 

RIP

aj the femme


----------



## panic in paradise

RIP Negative.

This is too sad, we have lost two BlueLighters this week. Everyone please be safe.


----------



## lazyvegan

from What song would you want played at your funeral


Negative - I Don't Wanna Die Anymore by The New Radicals


----------



## tambourine-man

Oh man, this is awful.  I loved that guy.



Rest easy bro.


----------



## m885

There are no words. RIP.


----------



## purplefirefly

This is devastating news.

I didn't know him personally, but I know people that do. My deepest condolences to all that knew and loved him.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

are you fucking kidding me?!  

thaddeus was the most genuine person i have ever known, this is a sad day for all of us.  

RIP thad, we love you and will miss you greatly!



my condolences, P *hugs*


----------



## tokey

I searched up his old posts and most of them were poems/songs he had written.  This guy had real talent.  I wish I'd been able to talk to him more before he went.  

RIP


----------



## sonic

FUCK!! I don't even know what to say... this is awful. He was a great person, a good friend, and will be greatly missed by everyone who knew him. RIP


----------



## Pander Bear

horrible


----------



## glowbug




----------



## SA

Jesus! I'm fucking speechless! What a fucking tragedy!

Rest In Peace, Thad. 

Tath, please keep us informed as to what went down.


----------



## StagnantReaction

*rip*

  

Jesus, he didn't look too old..! wtf


----------



## tambourine-man

I was reading his myspace about three or four months ago.

http://www.myspace.com/negativered

Not too sound like an arse (and sorry if it sounds obvious)... but has CC been informed about this?


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

they talked on the phone every day so i'm sure tath or someone close to thad has informed her. but just in case, maybe someone should?  i, personally, have no way of contacting her but if someone has her phone number (she's not on AIM) can you please call her?


----------



## AmorRoark

I never got the chance to meet Thaddeus but had plans to. He will truly be missed. My heart is aching right now. My sincerest thoughts and prayers are with those he loved and those who loved him.


----------



## thugg

God damnit.  More terrible news.

RIP man

Didn't know him at all, but it's sad to have lost 2 BL in less than a week.


----------



## tambourine-man

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:
			
		

> they talked on the phone every day so i'm sure tath or someone close to thad has informed her. but just in case, maybe someone should?  i, personally, have no way of contacting her but if someone has her phone number (she's not on AIM) can you please call her?


I PM'd her recently (yesterday or the day before, I think) but received no reply.  I assumed that she didn't respond due to it being Christmas.

Bless her.


----------



## tathra

Thaddeus just turned 27 a couple weeks ago.  He still had his entire life ahead of him, and with all his talent, there's no doubt he would've had extraordinary success making music, which he absolutely loved doing.

i havent seen CC online today, and i dont have an international calling card, so i havent yet been able to inform her.  if somebody could let me use their international calling card, i'd really appreciate it.

i keep wishing this is just some kinda sick joke, but i know its not.  the more i keep thinking about it, the more the tears flow.  i need a fucking drink.


----------



## SA

tathra said:
			
		

> i keep wishing this is just some kinda sick joke, but i know its not.  the more i keep thinking about it, the more the tears flow.  i need a fucking drink.



That's exactly what I thought when I saw your post, man. It took me minutes to post the reply, because I kept typing something telling you off for joking this way, then erasing it because I knew you'd never dream of playing something like this on thad. Truly sorry for your loss, man. Truly sorry for everyone's loss who knew Thad personally, closely. The dude was 100% REAL.

Damn.


----------



## L2R

oh god no. I can't believe it. I haven't seen him post in a while, but still, i'm stunned. 

my heart goes out to his family and poor cc.


----------



## Banquo

peace, negative


----------



## NHBfighter

rest easily


----------



## Ravr

Rip


----------



## avon lady

Rip


----------



## Larr_E

Is this a joke because its not funny.



Rest easy Negative...


----------



## Finder

Wow.

Him and I haven't been getting along like we used to in recent years, but this is some awful, awful news.


----------



## randycaver

that is so awful   to both him and cc.. 

he definitely was one of the most genuine nice guys out there.. and he had cute llamas.


----------



## 36979999_acb

I'm having a hard time coming to terms with this. As I'm sure all people that knew him are.

My thoughts are with everyone close to thad on this sad day.


----------



## DigitalDuality

jesus christ...... this.. i dunno.. i can't say anything that hasn't already been said.  I loved talking to him about music and just shit in general. nice to catch him on the phone a couple times too.    

god i hope patricia will be ok  

wow, just wow.

thaddeus was cooler than polar bear's toe nails... and this is fucking awful.  i can't believe this.


----------



## SxyFemmeFatale

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG  NO!!! 

I can't believe he's passed away. No more phone calls? No more text messages? *sigh* He wa such a sweet heart, always cared about people. Love to him and his family and  Patricia sweetie, I'm so sorry.. we're all here for you. 

Thad... R.I.P 

*I Don't Wanna Die Anymore*
Two months of fun
Two years of pain
Add it up
And get a life of rain
Need to scream
But too ashamed
Its gonna rain its gonna rain
You wanna go you wanna stay you wanna
You really blew my world
I wanna live and theres only one way
I dont wanna die anymore
I want to live it up
I dont want this high anymore
But I cant give it up
I wont live a lie anymore
I need to give you up
Wont you save me
Two months of sun
A life of rain
Add it up
Im on my own again
Need to scream
Im so filled with rage
Its gonna rain its gonna rain
You wanna go you wanna stay you wanna
You really screwed my world
I gotta live but you stand in the way
Im pulling out now uhh
I dont wanna die anymore
I want to live it up
I dont want this high anymore
But I cant give it up
I wont live a lie anymore
I need to give you up
And oh oh baby did you think that I was strong?
Well oh oh honey cant ya see that you were wrong?
Oh oh baby did you think that I was strong?


----------



## little_smoke




----------



## mealltach

Condolences to his friends, family, and CC.


----------



## Medi57

RIP Thad, you will be missed


----------



## better

this is really, really shitty 
thad was definitely one of the more prominent posters in my heyday.

be honest about the person who posts above you:
^^^not positive!!!

...


----------



## shahab6

that really sucks.


----------



## junglejuice

Wow...

I don't even know what to say

I feel sick


----------



## Snakecharmer

I never met the kid, but it's a shame nonetheless.  RIP.


----------



## the_witchdoctor

tambourine-man said:
			
		

> I was reading his myspace about three or four months ago.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/negativered
> 
> Not too sound like an arse (and sorry if it sounds obvious)... but has CC been informed about this?




Yes she knows i told her and tath and i both talked to her for a lil-while... Well if you think that listen to someone cry for 45 mins is talking.....


----------



## the_witchdoctor

Larr_E said:
			
		

> Is this a joke because its not funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Rest easy Negative...




No its no joke i have talked to miny of his family and if this is some sorta sick fucking joke then im pretty shure theres goin to be some heads ah-rolling when the kat gets let out of the bag....!!!  

*Please no one else talk about this being a joke... Trust me its soooo not a joke and its not funny in anyway..!!! 



Im really goin to miss him!!


----------



## alasdairm

this is very sad news.

alasdair


----------



## the_witchdoctor

There is nothing that anyone can say to easy the pain that one feels when someone pass on.... 

Im really really goin to miss him... He was one of my best friends! And theres alot of things that we had planned on doing together in-life... Musik, Movies, Books.... Alot of good werk, He was really really talented!!!! Same with Tath... I just hope that i make it threw all this bullshit... I hope his family makes.... I no how i feel so i no there pain of lossing a son..... Theres alot that happens when someone dies.... He was just to close of a friend to try to bear dealing with his death he helped me with dealing with death..... Good luck Rex.... 
And Negz......



I WILL MISS YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





   -   Negative R.I.P. - 12.23.06


----------



## Doppelganger

This is such a shame!  

RIP dude


----------



## 5-HT2

I never met him IRL, and didn't know him nearly as well as others on this board, but I appreciated his copious contributions to the board and enjoyed chatting with him online.  RIP.


----------



## Diego Blunt

Fuck


----------



## forgotten

The little time I did talk to him was greatly enjoyed.  My thoughts and prayers gout out to his family and friends.  Rest in peace, brother.


----------



## JB

Fuck RIP man, you will be missed.


----------



## the_witchdoctor

greenfalcon said:
			
		

> fuck
> 
> RIP
> 
> just been reading through some old posts of his, he seemed like a really top bloke
> 
> so sad




He was....


----------



## the_witchdoctor

MzFluffy said:
			
		

> Wow. I can't believe this. Me and him have the same bdays so we always talked about how cool it would be to throw one huge party. He was such a nice guy to talk with.. My heart goes out to his family, aswell as cc
> 
> Damn life is odd, and not fair



Yes it is life in the best biggest way is un-fair and sucks but it iswhat you make of it...


----------



## spork

Thad was such a good person and a good friend. He'll be missed.


----------



## mariacallas

He is the love of my life.....he was working so hard for the both of us, so we could finally be together next year. thank you to tathra and dok for calling and comforting me this morning....as to all my friends on here who took time out to message me. I am heartbroken .....please pray for my dear Thaddeus and his family. I love him so fucking much.


----------



## allan51

damn, RIP


----------



## leecie

my heart goes out to everyone who is shedding tears. much love.


----------



## deeCee

Wtf?


----------



## the_witchdoctor

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> He is the love of my life.....he was working so hard for the both of us, so we could finally be together next year. thank you to tathra and dok for calling and comforting me this morning....as to all my friends on here who took time out to message me. I am heartbroken .....please pray for my dear Thaddeus and his family. I love him so fucking much.





If theres anything...


----------



## malachi305

damn thad... i can't believe it... the biblical thaddicus the great is no longer with us. 


just.. what the fuck..


i'm so sorry Patricia..


----------



## caffeine_voices

This is sucks. I couldn't believe it either when Aaron told me.  Thad was one of the kindest and friendliest people I've ever met.  I wish I could hang out with him just one more time. 

You'll always be in my heart man. R.I.P.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

R.i.p.


----------



## Jabberwocky

im sorry to hear about this but i am glad that the community he embraced and loved are here showing each other their support.   If anyone needs anything let me know.  Again my condolences.


----------



## BA

Very sorry to hear this, my heart goes out to his friends and family.

RIP.


----------



## B9

Very sorry for him, his family and all of you especially CC !


----------



## erosion

rest in peace. we are not immune. remember that always fellow bluelighters.


----------



## poopie

i never spoke with him, but i've seen him around for years. he will be missed. how sad. how so _so_ sad. i hope he went peacefully.

cc- i barely know you, and i'm sitting here with tears welling up in my eyes. i'm aching for you both right now.


*we're all here if you need us.*


----------



## better

poopie said:
			
		

> cc- i barely know you, and i'm sitting here with tears welling up in my eyes. i'm aching for you both right now.
> 
> 
> *we're all here if you need us.*


i'll second this 100%.


----------



## animal_cookie

i never know what to say at times like this, but


----------



## That_Guy

RIP

This is so sad


----------



## the_witchdoctor

caffeine_voices said:
			
		

> This is sucks. I couldn't believe it either when Aaron told me.  Thad was one of the kindest and friendliest people I've ever met.  I wish I could hang out with him just one more time.
> 
> You'll always be in my heart man. R.I.P.





yeah i can't believe it either, you need to call me!

the_ witchdoktor


----------



## axl blaze

thaddues you are my brother. I love you. I love everything about you. I will be praying about you for the rest of my life. you are fucking awesome. you are one of the best.

rest in peace, mang. you are one of the best I m so lucky to have gotten to know you. 

I AM POURING MY 40 OUT RIGHt now for you thad. i LOVE YOU.


----------



## McWigga

B'oh. That's freaking awful. Best wishes to all his family and mates


----------



## New

Rest in Peace, from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## the_witchdoctor

I didn't know him long, but I felt like I knew him all my life.... I love you thad, and I will always miss you!  You were one of the best friends that Chris ever had! And thats the same with me too. . . . !  Rest in peace. . . .     I miss you so much already. . . . !

- Stephannie M.


----------



## Canis aureus

R.i.p


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

Damn. Much love to his friends and family. Rest In Peace Negative


----------



## happyus

R.i.p


----------



## axl blaze

Thad I know I already left something in this thread but... god damn bro I'm gonna miss all those whack ass random text messages you used to send me like EVERY DAY! the most random shit you would just text to me dude, and I would text you back and a whole can of worms would open up.

I know you wanted to reach the Land of 1, 000 Lakes.... well.... now you are above us all Thaddeus. you are there and you are here with me and you are everywhere. you are my brother from another mother!!!! I love you dude.


----------



## glitterbizkit

This is just so sad and unexpected... 

RIP


----------



## Dtergent

CC just broke the news to me. I feel like screaming. I don't fucking believe it.

We'll miss you Thad. 

A truly truly extraordinary individual with a HUGE heart and a gentle soul. 

We'll miss you.


----------



## Raving Loony

RIP Negative. 

I buried my girl on Wednesday that I thought I would go on to marry (we been together for more than 1.5 yrs) so whilst I won't know exactly what the loved ones and family are going through, I feel you pain.

My girl died whilst she was on a working o/s holiday and I would have given anything to be there to aide her recover consciousness after her epileptic attack.  Her persitance to keep her drivers license and did adequately seek her, in spite of the re-emergence of the seizures.

Please everyone, be safe!


----------



## the_ketaman

WOW......This is awful, may you rest in peace brother.

Even if this isnt drug related, it really makes me want to stop. The meth paranoia has officially kicked in.

Hopefully he's in a better place, looking down on us. Mate I never knew you, but from the way this thread is going, you got alot of people who care about ya. Im not overly religious, but im going to say a prayer for you tonight bro. Good luck wherever you are.


----------



## Pure_XTC

I'm in shock.  I absolutely cannot believe this.    

Much love to Thad and his family.  You will be deeply missed.


----------



## vegan

fuck, i'm really sorry

we're with you CC


----------



## katmeow

Another one  

So sad.

Peace, dude.


----------



## sonicnature

Rest easily Negative.. 

So much respect for you man, your music knowledge and dedication are both huge inspiration to every producer and musician you've ever graced.

A very sad loss.  My heart goes out to you CC and all to Thad's close friends and family, on BL and in reality (which is kinda hard to grasp at the moment).

Please everyone keep safe.


----------



## nowonmai

Sad news indeed. I only spotted this thread and I'm completely shocked.

Condolences to crystalcallas, his friends & family. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## plug in baby

I'm shocked. Awful news  

Much love to you CC xx


----------



## xena

he's someone who, even though i never met him or talked to him personally, i gained a huge amount of respect for simply by reading his posts.  this is SO sad  

cc- take care of yourself.  if you need anything, there's a whole community of people here who are more than willing to be there for you and help in any way.


----------



## brothermarcus

the world will always miss someone who so readily extended his hands for the benefit of others... i'm glad to have known thad in my own small way, and find myself upset that he needed to move on before so many of his friends.  i'll look forward to meeting him again when the illusion of life closes.


----------



## rumpled

Rest In Peace. My thoughts are with his loved ones..


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

Axl Blaze said:
			
		

> Thad I know I already left something in this thread but... god damn bro I'm gonna miss all those whack ass random text messages you used to send me like EVERY DAY! the most random shit you would just text to me dude, and I would text you back and a whole can of worms would open up.
> 
> I know you wanted to reach the Land of 1, 000 Lakes.... well.... now you are above us all Thaddeus. you are there and you are here with me and you are everywhere. you are my brother from another mother!!!! I love you dude.



haha, i remember he used to send text msgs of his flows and even just to say wsup. he was a sweetheart and he cared about his friends and even more about CC.  

i sent him a txt msg for old time's sake.  i still haven't received one back    this is fuckin bullshit!  

CC, we love you hun and we're here for you if you need anything.  *hugs*


----------



## ShaDDoW

Holy shit. This is terrible news. Rest in peace, brother.


----------



## Miss Peks

How horrible!!! 

RIP and take care CC.


----------



## Mariposa

Thaddeus, I will always miss our lively debates and the fact that you were as closely aligned to me about my closely held opinions as anyone ever was, and probably ever will be.  You had style, you had balls, and most of all you cared deeply about all of your convictions - your politics, 

"Take The Power Back" is one of the first mp3s on my itunes.

Each step.  I hope you went peacefully to the other side, and while I know your bright spirit would not want us to grieve over you, nonetheless we are.  The world has lost one of the good ones.

Patricia, you have my utmost condolences, and tonight I am lighting a candle at my church and praying for you both.  

Tomorrow's grace will be in your memory, Thad, which will live on in the lives of everyone you touched.  If you're looking down on us, try and throw the next election in our favor.    But my vote goes most firmly to you staying in eternal peace, and we will never, ever, ever forget you.


----------



## SxyFemmeFatale

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Axl Blaze
> Thad I know I already left something in this thread but... god damn bro I'm gonna miss all those whack ass random text messages you used to send me like EVERY DAY! the most random shit you would just text to me dude, and I would text you back and a whole can of worms would open up.
> 
> I know you wanted to reach the Land of 1, 000 Lakes.... well.... now you are above us all Thaddeus. you are there and you are here with me and you are everywhere. you are my brother from another mother!!!! I love you dude.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> haha, i remember he used to send text msgs of his flows and even just to say wsup. he was a sweetheart and he cared about his friends and even more about CC.
> 
> i sent him a txt msg for old time's sake.  i still haven't received one back    this is fuckin bullshit!
> 
> CC, we love you hun and we're here for you if you need anything.  *hugs*




Aww man..   ya'll almost made me cry. Thad was SUCH a sweet heart, awesome, awesome friend. I remember his text messages also, so random, so funny! I remember listening to the tracks he'd finish *sigh*. . in the last few months we've tapered off from talking so much.. but I do remember at one point in time, he was one of the greatest friends I had, we'd talk non-stop and he'd always listen to me bitch and give advice and vice versa.. really.. I can't believe he's passed. I saw his number in my phone yesterday as I scrolled through it.. and was SO tempted to call.. but knew he wouldn't be there to pick up.  I will miss him greatly. My greatest amount of condolences to his family, patricia and fellow friends. 

R.I.P.. 12/7/1979 - 12/23/2006


----------



## axl blaze

Thad you're my boy and you're still my boy looking over me. I prayed for you last night. just like your two girlfriends did I'm bout to throw you a text message just for old times' sake.

you can send me one when I reach the crossroads. see you at the crossroads (so you won't be lonely).


----------



## dr seuss

can't believe it. 

my thoughts go out to his family and of course cc.

thaddeus was an incredible person and we will all miss him so much.


----------



## DigitalDuality

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> He is the love of my life.....he was working so hard for the both of us, so we could finally be together next year. thank you to tathra and dok for calling and comforting me this morning....as to all my friends on here who took time out to message me. I am heartbroken .....please pray for my dear Thaddeus and his family. I love him so fucking much.


if you ever need anyone to talk to patricia, i'm here as i'm sure many of us are.


----------



## Beagle

dude wow 

be safe people.


----------



## dapurpman

what to say, didnt know him personally just from his posts, def seemed like a cool dude. never sets in when u hear someone u know of die for awhile. all i can say is man RIP.


----------



## LiveIllegal

damn dude RIP


----------



## Dtergent

Thadpole, the heir of the Dairy Empire... I still cannot believe it


----------



## huntmich

Rest softly Negative.

My deepest sympathy to those that love him; no words that I can offer will quiet the pain that you feel.  But know that he now understands those mysteries that we all struggle with.

Bluelight has lost a vital element of its soul.


----------



## spork

fruitfly said:
			
		

> The last time I spoke to him on the phone he was trying to get me to go to some random club's afterhours in Chicago. I really really wish I had gone now.
> 
> RIP Thad. You were a hell of a guy.



I wish we would have gone too. 

Thad and I have planned on meeting up for a while now, but plans always fell through. I joked before about how I never thought we'd actually meet thinking that we would eventually, but I guess we really never will now. 

He's the most genuine person I've ever had the chance to get to know and I wish I had the chance to tell him how much his friendship meant to me.

It'll be hard to get used to the idea of no text messages, no crazy voice mails, and no Thad. I don't like a world with no Thad and I don't know if it will ever sink in that he's gone. 

I love you and miss you, Thad. 

This makes me realize how precious life really is. Take care of yourself, kids.


----------



## NickyJ

Wow, thats fucked up


----------



## TopRocka

I've had to read this thread a number of times, to begin to believe it.

Fucking A. 

Thad, damn.. be easy wherever you are, man. I know that positive attitude you had will carry you throughout all of eterenity.

One love, bro.

fuck fuck fuck


----------



## kittyinthedark

I just had the chance to meet him for a brief moment pretty recently, but everything got all snafu'ed.  I promised him I'd go out with him next time he was in town...  Guess I missed my chance...  I'll miss his crazy texts too...


----------



## chrissie

wow, I can't believe this is real. thad was such a nice, sweet, genuine guy. my heart goes out to tath, his other dear friends and family and especially you, cc.


----------



## jaymie

my heart goes out.


----------



## L2R

it was a dark day for bluelight


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

this sucks, 2 in one week?  I didnt know negative or staypuft.  but i am still greatly saddened by the loss to this community.  =(  

be careful everyone, especially during the holidaze.  even if you're a perfect driver, that guy on the other side of the road isnt always.


----------



## zephyr

nickyj said:
			
		

> Wow, thats fucked up



+1  

Tathra: Im so sorry you have lost such a good friend hun...my thoughts are with you...I cant get on AIM right now but will hit you up as soon as I can.


----------



## neverwas

Much love to all.


----------



## Rusty Cage

Are you fucking serious?

This guy was one of my favorite BL'ers EVAR... I'll hate you for ever if you're fucking with us. I"m not joking... Not even a little bit, I'll hire hit men to make your life a living hell... This guy was fucking awesome. I'd get txt's from him and shit we were all supposed to meet up before he moved. I'm not happy to hear this, and as a matter of fact it's totally killed my xmas... what little of it there was to be had.  

 This is no good.


----------



## neverwas

His passing has shocked a lot of people 

Im sure he will be added to the Bluelight Shrine as soon as he can be.


----------



## the_witchdoctor

I have no werd of his funeral. . . Yet. . .  But any one that would like to be there, our would like to send something to his family, message me or tath and when we know... You'll know!!!!


----------



## SardonicNihilist

Fuck


----------



## Samadhi

A terrible thing to happen, and at this time of year too. 

My heart goes out to his loved ones.


----------



## Rusty Cage

the_witchdoctor said:
			
		

> I have no werd of his funeral. . . Yet. . .  But any one that would like to be there, our would like to send something to his family, message me or tath and when we know... You'll know!!!!



I know you better from your irl personality than this witch doctor persona... So I have to take this as real facts.


I don't like it.


this is the worst X-mas ever. 

I mean sersiously... he was way cooler than the rest of you all... and now... there is noone to fill that gap, and I'm just pissed about it. 


well Neg. here is to you and yours, and the best way I know to give it up is with a highly drunken me. 

It's not the same but... at least you'd appreciate it. 

I mean who the fuck is going to take care of C.C. now? who's going to come up with bomb ass rhymes? who's going to make up wierd ass techno? I mean seriously man... I don't even have an answer. All I got is a kitty cat...

You'll be insanely missed, and anyone who was anyone will know so. If I can make it to your funeral, I shall indeed appear. I dunno if work will give me a pass or not. but I do intend on trying to be there.


----------



## alykitty

Holy Cow! Super sad news!


----------



## Crow




----------



## little_smoke

Homage to Negative - 18X24 black crayon on paper | image inverted 12-25-06


----------



## junglejuice

I'm making this a sticky until the new year, then moving it to the BL Shrine.

Thad you are really going to be missed around here, brother


----------



## Blowmonkey

Rest in peace man. Always happens to the good guys.. 

For everyone that knew him, IRL or online, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## vibr8tor

I saw this thread a few days ago, and have been avoiding it and the board since then.  But avoiding it doesn't make it not real, so I suppose it's best to repeat what everyone else has said.  I'm so sorry for everyone here that was close to Thad.   I'll be thinking positive thoughts for his family and friends in this difficult time


----------



## Khadijah

vibr8tor said:
			
		

> I saw this thread a few days ago, and have been avoiding it and the board since then.  But avoiding it doesn't make it not real, so I suppose it's best to repeat what everyone else has said.  I'm so sorry for everyone here that was close to Thad.   I'll be thinking positive thoughts for his family and friends in this difficult time




Ya took the words right outta my mouth. 

He was always a cool dude in my book, cuz he was one of the people that was a huge dick to me at the beginning, then was real enough to come right out and apologize and i got mad respect for him for that. also helped me with Fruity Loops goin outta his way to send me information and always cool to talk about music with. i still got some of his beats on my computer.

I never like postin in these threads and sayin the same thing everyone else says cuz it seems not real. so i ignored it til i could figure out what to say. It Aint Right....


----------



## michael

lacey k said:
			
		

> I never like postin in these threads and sayin the same thing everyone else says



i don't either.  sucks, don't it?


----------



## Beagle

lacey k said:
			
		

> also helped me with Fruity Loops goin outta his way to send me information and always cool to talk about music with. i still got some of his beats on my computer.
> 
> I never like postin in these threads and sayin the same thing everyone else says cuz it seems not real. so i ignored it til i could figure out what to say. It Aint Right....



I was actually going to edit my first post and ask for someone to send me some of his beats because he never did because of my dialup connection I have here at home.  I never got around to getting him to send them to me while I was at work ...

Would you or anyone else mind sending me some?


----------



## mariacallas

Most of his beats are here beagle...
http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pageartist.cfm?bandID=169589
http://www.myspace.com/negativered 
http://www.acidplanet.com/artist.asp?songs=256072&T=8008

thank you so much to all the bluelighters who have expressed their genuine care and concern ....i love you all.


----------



## malachi305

Beagle said:
			
		

> I was actually going to edit my first post and ask for someone to send me some of his beats because he never did because of my dialup connection I have here at home.  I never got around to getting him to send them to me while I was at work ...
> 
> Would you or anyone else mind sending me some?





I've got a large collection on music that him and I were supposed to be collaborating on from way back when, I'll need the okay from Patricia to send them out.


----------



## UnSquare

Not a token RIP.
I really feel for all of you who knew him well,
& I hope you're coping as well,
well,
as well as you can.
I really enjoyed his posts.
 

PEACE
UnSquare


----------



## the_witchdoctor

*Thaddeus's Y.C. Wright, Showing*

Thaddeus's Y.C. Wright, Showing: 

Hinsey-Brown Funeral Home 

Thursday, December 28th, 2006 

Calling: 3pm - 7pm 
Memorial: will proceed at 7pm the same evening. 



- The cause of death: an alergic reaction to an antibiotic he just started taking. 



- To every thing there is a season, and a time to every purpose under the heaven: A time to be born, and a time to die; a time to plant, 
and a time to pluck up that which is planted; A time to kill, and a time to heal; a time to break down, and a time to build up; 
A time to weep, and a time to laugh; a time to mourn, and a time to dance; A time to cast away stones, and a time to gather stones together; 
a time to embrace, and a time to refrain from embracing; A time to get, and a time to lose; a time to keep, and a time to cast away; 
A time to rend, and a time to sew; a time to keep silence, and a time to speak; A time to love, and a time to hate; a time of war, and a time of peace.


----------



## Finder

Man, a fucking allergic reaction???


----------



## UnSquare

That's just fucked.


----------



## the_witchdoctor

There is goin to be a "donation" for a foot-ball scholarship that will be given to a student every year once a year,  at his skool that i will keep everyone up-dated on, thats goin to be in his name.  Like the "Thaddues Wright" blah blah foot-ball scholarship. .  Sorry i have been brain dead this last week with 2 really close deaths happening...


----------



## the_witchdoctor

mariposa420 said:
			
		

> "Take The Power Back" is one of the first mp3s on my itunes.




I helpped him with the recordings and the making of that beat. . . Man im goin to really miss that fucker!!!


----------



## the_witchdoctor

Rusty Cage said:
			
		

> I know you better from your irl personality than this witch doctor persona... So I have to take this as real facts.
> 
> 
> I don't like it.
> 
> 
> this is the worst X-mas ever.




I no. . . I still want to wake up. . . . !


----------



## the_witchdoctor

malachi305 said:
			
		

> I've got a large collection on music that him and I were supposed to be collaborating on from way back when, I'll need the okay from Patricia to send them out.




Anything that anyone has i would like to get copys for the me & family and freinds! What of the companythat we both loved and created. . . Im goin to meet with his parents tomorrow so i can get a copy of his hard-drive  so i can keep his memery alive!!! And so i can at lest feel close to him when i dont. . . 

P.S. CC i will get u a copy of everything that i have pics, musik, anything!!!

  GOD I FEEL LIKE GOD HATES ME!!!!! 

but thats not new.....


----------



## mariacallas

^
_Someone once said,
"If I can save one person from the depths of sorrow, my life is not meaningless."
Through this pain, you have now become someone who understands others' sorrow.
You have grown stronger through the death of your loved one._

loveyou dok


----------



## the_witchdoctor

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> ^
> _Someone once said,
> "If I can save one person from the depths of sorrow, my life is not meaningless."
> Through this pain, you have now become someone who understands others' sorrow.
> You have grown stronger through the death of your loved one._
> 
> loveyou dok




loveyou too. . .


----------



## the_witchdoctor

This just shouldnt have happened. . . I knew he was goin into the dotors, if i just would have known. . . I could have stopped him. . . . . . . . 


If i could only see the future. . . . . Right? I would save us all . . . . . . . . .


----------



## junglejuice

Don't put this upon yourself, doc...

There's no way you could have known...there's no way ANYONE could have known.

Just take solace in the fact that you were a great friend to him, and were an important part of his life.

That means the most


----------



## B9

> Someone once said,
> "If I can save one person from the depths of sorrow, my life is not meaningless."
> Through this pain, you have now become someone who understands others' sorrow.
> You have grown stronger through the death of your loved one.






I dont wish to grow so strong but at times we must !


----------



## DarthMom

i am so fucking sorry, to his friends, and to those who where more, cc, who after reading through this, was someone else who is feeling sorrow right now. i didn't know you were a couple. 

i just know that i came back to this site for a brief reprieve from boring everyday life and i find that someone who i didn't know personally but was a part of my online life has lost his and hits so hard.

again, i am sorry, but really...i can't begin to even think i should even say that since that doesn't exude the sorrow and thoughtfullness that i want for those of you who lost this person to feel. 

i can only hope you can find solace in something, and do negative some sort of justice in your lifes activities in his name. 


 amy


----------



## Psychubus

holy shit


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

oh my god.. i just saw this for the first time today.

rest easy, Thad and sending good vibes to those close to him.

Being allergic to anti's or any medication is a frightening feeling... I have bad allergies to many meds... and to lose someone this way is just devistating


----------



## Rusty Cage

Yeah I still can't belive it.

2006 can go suck a root, this year sucks.


----------



## the_witchdoctor

junglejuice said:
			
		

> Don't put this upon yourself, doc...
> 
> There's no way you could have known...there's no way ANYONE could have known.
> 
> Just take solace in the fact that you were a great friend to him, and were an important part of his life.
> 
> That means the most




I no. . . And i do. . .  

I just wish there was more. . . There just should have been a way. . . Sorta like in a cheesy 80's movie, or a bad 70's comic book. . But there wasnt... And here we are. .


----------



## the_witchdoctor

Rusty Cage said:
			
		

> Yeah I still can't belive it.
> 
> 2006 can go suck a root, this year sucks.




Thats no joke!!!


----------



## Rusty Cage

Hey man he was my best Bl'er evar. I hate this. And man he was right you never post. 

I called him up one night and you guys were out at some bar drinking away like mad men. It was cool.

Then you guys went to some place, and drank in the parking lot... I'm jealous.

Then we talked about C.C. I can't say what was said because it was a solomn promise to secrecy... but you know, and I know... and goddamnit. I'm tired of people dying, getting married or something horrible happening around me. I am fucking tired of this shit. WHEN DOES THE GOOD SHIT HAPPEN????


----------



## the_witchdoctor

Rusty Cage said:
			
		

> Hey man he was my best Bl'er evar. I hate this. And man he was right you never post.
> 
> I called him up one night and you guys were out at some bar drinking away like mad men. It was cool.
> 
> Then you guys went to some place, and drank in the parking lot... I'm jealous.
> 
> Then we talked about C.C. I can't say what was said because it was a solomn promise to secrecy... but you know, and I know... and goddamnit. I'm tired of people dying, getting married or something horrible happening around me. I am fucking tired of this shit. WHEN DOES THE GOOD SHIT HAPPEN????



I dont think that it is. . . And i will try to start posting more. . . Its just one of those things that got away from me. . .


----------



## Rusty Cage

you don't think what is? 

I'm sure it is, I was made to swear secrecy that I would never say that he said it.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

One of my friends died from a diabetic heat attack that day also, I have been mourning this whole Christmas week. My condolences to Negative and his family & friends.


----------



## doofqueen

oh my - thats awful  RIP


----------



## 5-HT2

Wow, I can't fucking believe that his death was due to an allergic reaction   

Just goes to show that we've gotta be careful with all drugs, not just the recreational ones.  Don't let the medical-pharmaceutical complex lull you into a false sense of security.


----------



## Head__Funk

From one world, off to the next.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

This fucking sucks....My condolences to your family thad. He was an all around genuine guy. I always thought you and Patricia were such a quite a couple. Much love to you CC. Thad, I miss those days when we used to fuck around here in the lounge. R.I.P.


----------



## Furnace404

Condolences, cc.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

an allergic fucking reaction?  you've got to be kidding me.  what a fucking joke.  

thad, i hope you didn't suffer and you know there are lots of people that love and miss you.  please take care of yourself and i know you have lots of role models up there watching your back.  say what's up to 2pac for me and always smile down on us.  you won't ever be forgotten, i promise you that.


----------



## day_for_night

very, very sad.  gives me the same feeling as when quicksilver left us far too young.

my sincerest condolences to all who knew and cared for him.


----------



## E-llusion

R I P dude, you were cool.


----------



## Big_Red

My heart goes out to you. I too almost died friday of an overdose.
Life is precious and can't be taken for granted. 

Angie


----------



## Squirt

rest in peace, neg...

cc, i hope you find solace sometime soon.  let us know if there's ever anything we can do.


----------



## silverwheel

Dear god this is sad.


----------



## Infinite Jest

.


Fuck 

Much love to CC and to Negative's friends and family.


----------



## bRoken&foRgoTTen

OH MY!!!

i am lost for words ....

wow .... extremely sad


----------



## Mary Poppins

This is terrible, my deepest condolences to the friends and family of Thaddeus.

_The brightest flame burns quickest_


----------



## The Fish

Many, many hugs for Tath and Patricia and everyone who's hurting. 

smileyfish


----------



## SickJack

I unfortunately did not know this persons, but the dozens of previous messages on the board convinced me that it was a good person, kind of person that are missed.

So I will not be sad for him, I'm sure that he is handling what he is now experiencing with talent. Don't go good people to heaven and bastards to hell ?

I will simply raise my fist (and my glass of beer of course) and say, "we will see us all on the other Side dude". And I hope too that the people who had the chance to know him will be able to handle with terrible situation with serenity.

RIP


----------



## Average Whiteboy

RIP slugger.


----------



## tathra

SickJack said:
			
		

> Don't go good people to heaven and bastards to hell ?



i'm sure your intentions are good, but dont insult my friend with that religious babble.


----------



## johnmortons

Rip


----------



## Wild

... wow

I just... fuck. i seriously can not breathe after i reading this. 

He was such a wonderful friend to everyone. 

CC. Stay strong. You have a lot of friends here to hold you up. Feel free to lean on us.


----------



## JP28

I had not spoken with him in probably 2 or so years, but he was always a cool guy. R.I.P.  buddy.   It makes you realize how short life can actually be.


----------



## axl blaze

I know, fluff. I had the chance to meet him IRL finally but I couldn't make it. a day hasn't gone by that I don't regret not meeting up with him.

see you at the crossroads (so you won't be lonely), Thad


----------



## Meeko Baybee

I did not know Negative but I know how it feels to lose a friend.... my prayers go out to all of his friends and family.

RIP.


----------



## QuestionEverything

I hope he, his friends, and all his loved ones find peace.


----------



## junglejuice

Rest in peace, buddy.

----> BL Shrine


----------



## mariacallas

***
Childlike innocence, pure expression of love and righteousness.
These are some of the characteristics we lose as we grow up and get older.
People who die young have been chosen to be near God as angels
Without ever losing their purity through the ugliness of reality.
They have died never having had to experience the hardships of life.
The lives they led must have been happy ones.

Those who die young are the owners of shining souls.
They had little to learn from this world.
***


I LOVE YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## toenibbler

loved the guys posts
will be missed  

rip


----------



## Gaz_hmmmm

I didn't really know him, but I liked reading his posts. Seemed like a nice guy!


----------



## guineaPig

im not too good with words and expressing emotion of this subject matter so i'll leave that aside. my heart goes out to CC, and for Thad, i'll make sure to do a shot for him tonight.
RIP man


----------



## bickoma

Rip.


----------



## faris

i'm not sure when all this got changed over to "black", but the couple times i got on yesterday i was unaware of negative's death.   wow...feels so weird to type that out.  

although i didn't ever communicate with him on a regular basis, what we did talk about through the boards was EPL football.  such a fan....

he will be truly missed.  my heart goes out to anyone directly or indirectly affected.

RIP buddy...rest easy.


----------



## icancu2k

RIP

A fantastic poet and musician. It's always so saddening when a community like bl loses someone. Im sure there's a lot of hurt.

Take it easy up there man


----------



## Tryptamite

I never knew him but Im just checking out his myspace. His music is really good and I really like it. It makes me sad that I will never speak to him as a fellow composer or hear any more of his music. 

R I P man


----------



## Inrvizion

More than one love, any bluelighter has a special place in heaven, but it sounds like perhaps Negative's should be extra special. *sniffles*


----------



## sc4t

This man had a lot of talent.

My condolences to his friends and family.

RIP bro.


----------



## thujone

never knew him but i just heard his music and it really inspired me to think about death and the memories of people that have passed away, so I wrote a little rhyme to his beat in his memory...

i saw you in the graveyard today
you walked by my grave on your way
to visit your friend, i knew him;
i was sad when he passed away.
He's here with me now, we're ok
he talks about you every day.
sorrow takes it's toll 
but it's nothing like the loss of your soul,
so take your time and fill your role
because one day people gonna be
dependent on you like they were on me
and like you are upon your whole family.
shed your tears as a sign of defeat
but they permeate the dirt at your feet
and allow life's cycle to complete.
cuz without death, there can be no life
nor great accomplishments without strife
so let your tears go so the flowers can grow
like the waves of time, life will always ebb n flow
one day you'll lay next to me and truly know...


----------



## mariacallas

^ thats beautiful.


----------



## djwhirlpool

I haven't seen Thaddeus in years and I was shocked to read this about him today.  I don't even know what to say, but my heart is definitely aching to have lost another one of my Indiana friends who warmed my heart so much every time I got to see them.


----------



## panic_the_digital

What was his avatar? I feel sorry, but I honestly can't remember him without a visual cue.

RIP


----------



## mariacallas

Just so you guys know, yeah, Thaddeus composed the song that is playing in his tribute. It's called Sunny Day 
You can find it here.....http://www.acidplanet.com/artist.asp?songs=256072&T=8008


----------



## Aishas Star

RIP Negative. Even though I didnt know you personally I still feel immense  sadness for you and your loved ones.

crystalcallas: I hope you are doing okay


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I havent been on bluelight much lately and just barely heard about this.
What a tragedy.     

I always really enjoyed his posts and his contribution to the discussions here.

R.I.P. 
333


----------



## Sun

Just listened to his tunes on Myspace.  NICE!  He mentioned he loved chemicals too.  Did that play a role in his passing?


----------



## mariacallas

He passed because of an allergic reaction to an antibiotic he started taking.


----------



## milligramsmile

Negative, Rest In Power, sincerest condolences to his family and friends


----------



## swybs

goddamned. So sad. some good conversations...he will be missed.

fuck.

fuck, this sucks.


----------



## e5th3r

thad 
no matter the circumstances.. i'm still giving my big sister a visit 
rest in peace man...



i love u patty.


----------



## Nicci Da RoCkA

You seemed like a really good guy and it looks like your going to be missed alot. You had some very good, interresting and loving things to write and express.. Ur smile is warm and ur eyes are bright and enlighting. Im so sorry for this tragedy.
R.I.P !


----------



## AstridAsteroid

I'm speechless.

He will be missed greatly.

RIP Tad.


----------



## SxyFemmeFatale

So I thought about you today, Thad. For a moment, me reading  your funny ass text messages flashed before my eyes. Thought maybe you were saying hello. But I miss ya man  hope you're doin' good up there..


----------



## spork

Not a day goes by that I don't think of you, Thad.

I love and miss you.


----------



## oohcow

i just read this... and my condolences go out to thad and his family, even thought i didnt' know him personally

R.I.P


----------



## mariacallas

I know you're okay thaddy I feel you every second of every single day . i love and miss you so damn much.


----------



## quiet roar

R.I.P. negative

my condolences to all of you who knew him.


----------



## Taliana

Rip negative  condolences to his loved ones.


----------



## scotamus

bye  ,


----------



## ice-9

r.i.p.


----------



## Sparky

Really sorry to hear this news.


----------



## forgotten

This should have been posted here a while ago:

http://bluelight.ru/content/thad.php

It's the archive of the splash page.


----------



## AmorRoark

Thought of you yesterday...


----------



## StratMan172

lazyvegan said:
			
		

> from What song would you want played at your funeral
> 
> 
> Negative - I Don't Wanna Die Anymore by The New Radicals



Ya know, I'm a really sentimental kind of guy and when I read threads posted by people who have now passed on, or see anything that was theirs, go anywhere where I went with them, it's just a really good strong memory, but at the same time a really sad one.

I didn't even know Negative but it just hurts me to see how at one time he was on bluelight thinking of what song he would want played at his funeral and he wasn't too far from death   It's just such a sad thing but at least all the memories people had of him will stay strong and will never die, a piece of him will always live on because somebody, somewhere, I'm sure many people of bluelight, were affected by him in some way, they learned something helpful from him, or were just touched by his personality in some way.

It bugs me that many people are still caught up in the physical possessions of the world, go to war, all that bullshit. The true beauty in Life is gained from people you meet and the experiences you have with them, because that lives on forever. A car could be destroyed in an instant but a memory will live on forever (forever to the person who shares it and thats ALL that matters). 

Rest in Peace Negative


----------



## AuralAssassin

I never knew about this until just now.

Thanks for making me appreciate living. The best gift that anyone could hope to give is a sense of purpose. This truly makes me feel thankful that there are truly genuine people in the world.

One Love, Negative.


----------



## AmorRoark

Just looked at the "bluelighters you STILL STILL want to meet" and saw your name. I teared up knowing I'll never be able to cross you off the list. Well, at least not in this lifetime.

Everyone misses you.


----------



## sc4t

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> He passed because of an allergic reaction to an antibiotic he started taking.


that's a god damn shame.

we miss you buddy.


----------



## Don Luigi

Exactly 10 years older than me. It's terrible that he died and the circumstances are equally terrible.

Codonlances.


----------



## spork

MSI randomly came up on my iPod today and I thought of you.


----------



## mariacallas

Over here, its your birthday already....you would've been 28 years old. I can imagine you now frowning and wrinkling your nose saying how old you already are! Thinking of you especially more today Thad


----------



## sonic

CC. RIP Thad, happy birthday. We all miss you.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

happy bday thad! we miss you hun


----------



## tathra

happy birthday thaddeus   i miss you so much


----------



## Infinite Jest

Hugs to CC and tathra and all who knew him


----------



## spork

Missing and thinking of you as always. Happy birthday, Thad 

(((CC)))


----------



## UnSquare

*Soo Informed*


----------



## StarOceanHouse

miss you man


----------



## mariacallas

i miss you sooo much.


----------



## Samadhi

^Oh honey *hugs*


----------



## spork

It's surprising how fast a year can go by...

I remember your last text to me was saying how much you love Christmas cookies, so I decided to make some today. I just wish you were still around so I could send a few to you.  

 We're all still thinking of you and missing you, Thad.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

wow, a year already. it seems like just yesterday that you were sending me random texts with flows or kind words. 

wish you were here thad, still missing you every day.


----------



## AmorRoark

Still missing you.

I thought about you a lot today.

 Your impact is still here.


----------



## crazy_lil_1

oh my god i only just read this thread!
i think about him when i see his name on my  msn list msgin him askin how he is, with no reply.

i had no idea, he was so sweet to me...

he was one of the first people on BL to welcome me when i was _buzzn_all_nite_long_ back in 03, we would talk on msn!
He even commented in my old journal, real genuine human being! 

fuck mate, im so sorry!
i cant stop crying right now. fuck.

you were awesome and im so sorry i never came over to see you, so sorry.
my heart goes out to mariacallas and all his loved ones... still everyone is thinkin of you... always

negativeismyname 

RIP TIL FOREVER THADDEUS!!


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

thad, i can't help but think about all the text messages (in rhyme, of course ) you would be sending me and everyone else regarding the upcoming election. you were always so involved in politics and no matter how bad the situation was, every time you'd bust out with a rap about the subject, i would be in fits of laughter. i miss those random rap texts but i miss you more


----------



## mariacallas

Happy Birthday Thad... Myself and another bluelighter were just talking about you, and how much we miss you...especially me. Mwah!


----------



## AmorRoark

Happy Birthday! Still missing you down here.


----------



## spork

Happy Birthday, Thad!!! You're still very missed by a lot of us.


----------



## OriginalCrazyone

Another year has passed...

Still remembering you down here, waiting for the day I will see you again, bro.  Wish you were still here.  You would love my son, Xander.  I wish you got to meet him.

Sitting here drinking a guinness to your memory bro... you are remembered and missed. I still have one of your tracks as my background on MySpace.

till we meet on the other side, love and miss you bro.

-OcO-


----------



## Mysterier

Thad pops in my head at random moments. miss you bud..


----------



## tathra

so often, i continue to think of him, and i still break out in tears on a regular basis 
i miss you so much thaddeus


----------



## SA

^
aha. dropped in to pay respect too

RIP
...


----------



## malachi305

I had a dream last night with Thad in it... made me want to come here and pay my respects one more time. Miss you bro.


----------



## mariacallas

^


----------



## malachi305

^^ you were in it too Patricia!


----------



## spork

I miss you


----------



## Mysterier

never too far from my thoughts old friend! was just telling a friend about you the other day.


----------



## tathra

several times today, you've occupied my mind.
several times today, i've almost cried.
i'm trying to live full enough to make up for you not being here, but its a tall order.
i'm still trying though.


----------



## rant*N*rave

I just saw this thread on the front page.  God, it's been this long...?  I had *just* met him in person for the first time recently...  ugh...  it's so hard to watch this all.  one by one by one...

God, I was just thinking about that night now... It was such a funny little clusterfuck.  My best friend and I hopped in the car and drove almost 45 minutes to meet him at some backwoods bar because he wasn't going to be able to get down to where we were.  Then when we got there, this old bitchy hag of a woman wouldn't let us in because my friend's driver's license was expired, even though she had other forms of ID.  So we chilled outside for a bit, but it was freezing ass cold (chilled indeed), and none of us had coats on, so my friend and I hopped right back in the car and drove home (he wanted to stay there to hear the music...).  We promised we'd meet up the next time he was in town, and there were plenty of texts to be had the rest of the night - he was having a great time and my friend and I had gone out and gotten a little more than tipsy.  I have to go pull out my old SIM card now... 

They say it's all for a reason, but I think that's bullshit.  There was no reason...


----------



## complexPHILOSOPHY

Rest in Peace. You and my brother Jordan are traversing the landscape of reality. I am sure of it.


----------



## tathra

happy birthday. 
i'm going to get fucked up today, just for you.
extra fucked up, because i have to take a dose for you, too.


----------



## mariacallas

mariacallas said:


> Happy Birthday Thad... Myself and another bluelighter were just talking about you, and how much we miss you...especially me. Mwah!



Time flies by sooo fast....I was just chatting with your sister about how much we missed you. Much love Thad!! I still feel you everyday, looking down on us, making sure we're okay.  I LOVE YOU


----------



## mariacallas

malachi305 said:


> ^^ you were in it too Patricia!



That just put a big smile on my face


----------



## spork

Happy 30th Thad, missing you tons! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrivjzw0RlI


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

happy birthday, thad


----------



## Arzi

Allah yer7amak ya sheikhna negative

Allah year7am kil il sha7ada


----------



## OriginalCrazyone

well, bro...I can't believe it has been 3 years!  still missing you...

time to break out a guinness... 
-OcO-


----------



## tathra

three years ago today... 5 hours from now i believe, was when i got the news that you were dead.  and it still hurts just as much today.

i'm going to try to get extra fucked up today, just for you.


----------



## tathra

i wonder if the tears will ever stop...


----------



## spork

Thinking of you and missing you, Thad. 

You were like the big brother I never had. I know that you knew that, but I still wish I would have gotten the chance to tell you.


----------

